# [ODMP] DeRidder Police Department, Louisiana ~ February 17, 2006



## Guest (Mar 17, 2006)

A Lieutenant with the DeRidder Police Department was killed in the line of duty on February 17, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18157*


----------

